# Nexplanon insert/removal/check ICD 10 code



## asehr (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone know what ICD 10 code is used for the insertion/removal and follow up of Nexplanon? Would I use Z30.49 Encounter for surveillance of other contraceptives for insert/removal? Is there a separate code for the follow up visit?
Thanks!
Amber


----------

